# following the Pro's around Conroe 9-28-12



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are some picture's the Pro Bass fishermen on conroe today.I stayed on the North end ,From 1097 bridge to the 1374 bridge.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you ask the first one in the ranger if his plug was in, I would had.. lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very observent ... I'd bet money it isn't, with water almost to the motor!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MANY years back when I would stick a paddle down into the bottom of a creek or river bank and tie my jon boat fast to it, I admit that a power pole never came to my mind.

Maybe that is why I am still working at my age, :-(


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone needs to make a transformer bass boat. One with the power poles and the trolling motor hidden in the hull, push a button and whirrrr they snake out of opening slots and click into place.
Expensive, I'm sure, but I bet a lot of bass anglers would pony up the $ to buy one!
Sounds like a project for whitebassfisher!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Someone needs to make a transformer bass boat. One with the power poles and the trolling motor hidden in the hull, push a button and whirrrr they snake out of opening slots and click into place.
> Expensive, I'm sure, but I bet a lot of bass anglers would pony up the $ to buy one!
> Sounds like a project for whitebassfisher!


Years ago Loy, I had a friend that had an Astro "fish and ski" that actually had a hidden trolling motor compartment. The motor would stow away flush in the deck with a matching top lid when not in use. It's the only one I've seen like that.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics thank you.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Watched the weigh in yesterday. Had a good time out there. Here's a link if anyone wants to keep up with the leader board. Looks like they are getting on some fish this morning.

http://www.toyotatexasbassclassic.com/live-scoring/


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! You must have been right next to me when the camera guy jumped from Brandon's boat to Cliff's. What kind of boat were you in?

Talk about dumb luck...I didn't get on the water until noon because I had some work at the shop to do. I really wanted to find our two Elite Series guys (Pace and Faircloth) so I could get some on the water pictures (and steal their waypoints!) I made a few laps around the lake but never saw them. As I was going under the bridge, I saw Brandon heading towards those docks with a slew of boats following him. I knew he caught a 7 earlier, so I figured I'd go watch him awhile and see what he was doing. That's when Cliff showed up, grabbed the camera guy and I followed him around the rest of the day.

Stayed off the water today so I could stay dry and knock out some honey-do's. Looks like I'll be back out there in the morning following Todd around!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*pictures from a rainy saturday*

Here are some more pic's from today in the rain 9-29-12


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*afew more*

I got a few more to add.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! I shoulda been down there!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics crappiecandy29 and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you 9121SS,It was a wet Birthday this year,But A fun one chasing the Pro's.Now it's time for some HOME GUMBO !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I see my buddy there today with cliff pace


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Final weight in*

I took my Grandson Andrew with me to the weight in today.It was wet and windy and muddy...The set up is Great,As long as it doesn't rain.I let him do all the fun stuff then we watch the weight in.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*a few more*

Last of the pic's


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice CC. Thanks for the pics. Looks like that boy had fun.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonder what those guys would do if someone started pot licking them, and caught a 10 pounder out from under 'em...



ok ok... i'll put my pot-stirrer away...


----------

